# 2005 Outback 30 Rls Mint Condition



## Leaderboard (Jul 22, 2010)

2005 Outback 30 RLS Sidney Edition - $14,000 
This unit is in Mint Condition 
Sleeps 6 (queen in master bedroom, sofa pull out, dinette conversion) 
Separate toilet and stand up shower 
Outside sink w/ hot and cold water and burner for outdoor cooking 
Full kitchen - refrigerator/freezer stove, sinks, oven and microwave 
Auto/remote Air Conditioner and Heater 
Stereo w/ speaker system throughout 
Cable wired in living and master bedroom

Includes all needed accessories: 
extra power cables 
extended sewer line 
awning wind tie down kit 
power jack 
trailer sway bar/stability system ($800 value)

Hook up and hit the road!

Serious buyers only, no wholesalers. 
- additional photos available 
located in Austin, Tx. 512-563-1748


----------

